# Bury



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

off to burrs country park cc site tomorrow for a few days anyone recommend some sites to 
see while mrs and miss geordie are doing the retail therapy thing in manchester


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Well it depends what sort of thing you're after really.

There's always the war museum at Salford Quays, and the Science museum at Castlefield - both free I think, but don't quote me on it. And of course there's Old Trafford to have a nosey round, not sure what the situation is re: tours though

If you like a beer there's a few gold old pubs in the centre & places to eat too. The Marble Arch on Rochdale road is a great old pub with an attached micro brewery. There's also Brittons Protector at the bottom of Deansgate, again top beer, but there are numerous modern bars too if that's your thing.

At the Trafford Centre there's the Chill Zone ski slope & next to that there's a golf driving range & one of those skydiving places where you freefall over a big fan, if you get my drift.

Walking wise, come over the A56 from Haslingden & get yourself up Pendle Hill if it's a nice day, about 40 minutes drive from Bury. Park in Barley, have a pleasant walk up & down (about 2 hours) then finish off either in the Pendle Inn for a great pint of Moorhouses or have a brew & a cake in the cafe on the car park.

Other than that, no ideas really, sorry can't help


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Don't forget to go to Bury Market for the best black puddings in the land.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

paulmold said:


> Don't forget to go to Bury Market for the best black puddings in the land.


Thats about it for Bury 'Black Puddings'. Not a lot more to be said, other than some very good pubs and beer. If you go into Manchester and like a pint, Mother Mac's on Back Piccadilly is a good little pub.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

If your interest in trains, you may get the odd steamer coming on the track at the back of the site, out of interest my avatar photo was taken at Burrs Park.

There is a pub at the site entrance! (walking distance)


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Burrs is a nice little site and very close to Bury town centre with its famous market. Up the road from Burrs is Holcombe Hill with the famous Peel Tower. Great walk up and on a clear day you can see for miles. 
There are many good pubs near by - Waggon & Horses & Red Lion in Hawkshaw, Shoulder of Mutton in Holcombe and for really good nosh try Ramsons in Ramsbottom. 
In Manchester itself I would go and visit Castlefield Museums and Salford Quays.
If you can get a ticket Man Utd are not too bad!

Bob


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

If you like Italian food, the Bella Italia in Bury is very good.  

Its not part of the chain of Italian eateries with the same name, thank goodness, but is owned and run by an italian family.

Saturday lunch is half price on Pizza & Pasta


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

dodger148 said:


> There is a pub at the site entrance! (walking distance)


The better pub (to the Brown Cow) is next one down on the left  Great food!


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

we lived in bury for 33 yrs and go back to burrs when we can get in ???? its a very good site, and theres plenty to do just around the site. it is set in counrty park with walks all around , you can follow the river down through to summerseat, then on to ramsbottom, up to holcombe hill back down the back of the hill, through to tottington then back across to burrs. great counrtyside all around,?? if the weathers bad just get on the tram , i dont know wether they still do an all day ramble ticket where you can get on and off, but i looked after some children and we had great fun just getting on and off, and exploring the different areas.you can get as far as manchester airport, the lowry centre, trafford centre, old trafford to name a few. but a must is good old bury market n black puddings. good luck.

june


----------



## wenlock (Aug 1, 2007)

I have not been there yet myself but my daughter tells me that the Hilton Skybar in the Beethom Tower is worth a visit. She tells me that you will feel out of it if not smartly dressed (whatever that means) and drinks are expensive but the views are worth it.
It is on the top floor of the Hilton and has a further 20 floors of apartments above it.
War museum def worth a visit via Metrolink with a 15 minute walk from nearest stop, free entry but expensive parking if in in van or car. Lowry theatre complex across canal very interesting building and small not so good shopping outlet adjacent.
If you want to shop the Trafford centre is better than the City centre with massive free parking or buses from the City.
Bury market very good if you like markets.
Man City centre good for a stroll with decent pubs and eateries.
The Ape and Apple on John Dalton St. near the Town Hall is an old fashioned pub that I happen to like.
Enjoy your visit !


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Assuming you are a young chap, if you use the buses ask for a Day Saver at £4.00, this would probably work out cheaper than paying per trip.
Unfortunately, can't be used on the trams, but I think they also do a cheap ticket. There is a good information office at the Bury Bus Station, has loads of bus timetables & suggestions for days out.
Enjoy your stay.
Alan


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi again i was going to ask you to put your opinions of site and area on here when you get back, ?? but on second thoughts if you have a good time and let everyone know? we definately will not be able to get a pitch.????? :lol: but i hope you have a great time .
june


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm surprised that nobody has mentioned Katsouri's Deli in Bury Market Square. It's 'award winning' - often a way of saying 'pretentious & expensive', but Katsouri's is neither. It simply sells good, wholesome meats, breads, olives, etc of Eastern European (mainly Polish & Ukrainian) origin. I have absolutely no connection with the place, but having using Katsouri's for a regular Saturday treat for years.


----------

